# Mod recommendations



## Bruwer Bachfischer (12/1/18)

Good afternoon all.

I'm looking for some ideas to which mod to get next.

I own a Boxer V2 and a Pico 25.
The Boxer as my daily driver because the batteries lasts me a full day and the Pico more for a lekker pocket vape.

I mainly use RTA's 22-25mm.
It needs to be an 18650 mod, preferably dual cell. Not really into the massive quad or triple cell mods.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/1/18)

You will not go wrong with a Minikin V2. Dual battery mod and also lasts most of the day. I say most of the day because when I am at home I chain vape, then the batteries run out quicker, but if I vape at around 30W it lasts me the whole day. But also general build quality and how well it works I can definitely recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/1/18)

What budget are you looking at?


----------



## Trishan Gounden (12/1/18)

Hi

I know this has been said a lot but you can't go wrong with a voopoo drag. Dual cell. Battery life will last you at least a day (with moderate usage). It is a bit bulky and 24mm and above antomisers usually have a bit of overhang. Personally that doesn't matter for me. The gene chip in these devices is excellent for its price point. You can pick up one for around R800-1000.

Have had mine for 2 months now and no regrets.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (12/1/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> You will not go wrong with a Minikin V2. Dual battery mod and also lasts most of the day. I say most of the day because when I am at home I chain vape, then the batteries run out quicker, but if I vape at around 30W it lasts me the whole day. But also general build quality and how well it works I can definitely recommend it.



I also vape around the 30W mark 45w at most so it is something I'll look into. Thanks.


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (12/1/18)

Adephi said:


> What budget are you looking at?


Well it is January. So I'll say around R1000.


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (12/1/18)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this has been said a lot but you can't go wrong with a voopoo drag. Dual cell. Battery life will last you at least a day (with moderate usage). It is a bit bulky and 24mm and above antomisers usually have a bit of overhang. Personally that doesn't matter for me. The gene chip in these devices is excellent for its price point. You can pick up one for around R800-1000.
> 
> Have had mine for 2 months now and no regrets.


I really don't like the rectangular shape to be honest, I does look like a brilliant mod but the shape...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/1/18)

Might just be slightly more expensive, but from the devices I have looked at before the Vaporesso Revenger and Smok Procolor are good devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (12/1/18)

revenger box mod love it and r1000

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (12/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Might just be slightly more expensive, but from the devices I have looked at before the Vaporesso Revenger and Smok Procolor are good devices.


 Will have to up my budget by the look of things or settle for the Voopoo.


----------



## vicTor (12/1/18)

minikin v2


----------



## vicTor (12/1/18)

vicTor said:


> minikin v2



oops, see the budget, but you never know


----------



## Adephi (12/1/18)

Bruwer Bachfischer said:


> Will have to up my budget by the look of things or settle for the Voopoo.


If you just want the mod without the atty there are plenty of options. Maybe just adjust your budget with a R100 or R200.

The Voopoo is also a great mod. I love everything about it and would most like had one myself if it wasn't for the name. Don't know what they were thinking when they named it. Or rather I don't want to know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dreadside (12/1/18)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this has been said a lot but you can't go wrong with a voopoo drag. Dual cell. Battery life will last you at least a day (with moderate usage). It is a bit bulky and 24mm and above antomisers usually have a bit of overhang. Personally that doesn't matter for me. The gene chip in these devices is excellent for its price point. You can pick up one for around R800-1000.
> 
> Have had mine for 2 months now and no regrets.


+1


----------



## Alex (12/1/18)

I have the Voopoo Alpha One(α-I) it's insanely good. I know you said you don't like the form factor, but I promise you after using it for about a day you could change your mind. 

Seriously.. check it out https://www.vapinginsider.com/voopoo-alpha-one-review/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/18)

Alex said:


> I have the Voopoo Alpha One(α-I) it's insanely good. I know you said you don't like the form factor, but I promise you after using it for about a day you could change your mind.
> 
> Seriously.. check it out https://www.vapinginsider.com/voopoo-alpha-one-review/



The Alpha one is a marvellous device @Alex and i really love the retro look.
I only wish they beveled the edges, i have to hold mine a certain way otherwise it hurts the hand.
Im really considering putting a file to those corners.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (13/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> The Alpha one is a marvellous device @Alex and i really love the retro look.
> I only wish they beveled the edges, i have to hold mine a certain way otherwise it hurts the hand.
> Im really considering putting a file to those corners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (13/1/18)

Thanks for the great feedback guys, yet another reason why I enjoy this forum. Think I might settle for the Voopoo Drag. The a price is in the ball park and I'm quite sure that I'll get used to the shape of the mod. Got used to the (Should have been yellow and black) purple boxer so hey you never know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M5000 (13/1/18)

Haven’t used one but I really like it: Lost Vape and Modefined Sirius mod R950 @vapeville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (13/1/18)

If I knew what I now know I would have started with either a voopoo drag (I love mine) or a tesla invader II (Been borrowing one and just bought it).
Simple reliable mods


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)

Bruwer Bachfischer said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I'm looking for some ideas to which mod to get next.
> 
> ...



PM The Vape Guy @BumbleBee. He'll listen to what you like/don't like and offer suggestions. The service that he offers goes way beyond the extra mile! If he doesn't have it in stock he'll get it for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/1/18)

I was going to buy a mod yesterday.left the shop without one and ijustS for the wife.she's still considering converting so my opinion to you is take the advice that you get here make a pick and order online,but going into the shop is going to make it harder to decide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/18)

@Bruwer Bachfischer I also heard the ijoy capo squonk is a viable option and even the capo (tank) mod.it wasn't available when I went shopping it is in my top 20 vape mods list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (18/1/18)

Good Afternoon again.

So after a couple of days of going back and forth on what to get i finally decided to go for the Voopoo. Ive tried one over the weekend and i must say with the SMM is is absolutely brilliant. It fires as soon as the button is pressed even with the massive coil in the SMM. Tried it with the Serpent Mini 25 dual coil build and couldn't be more impressed. Thought that the slight overhang on the mini might bother me but it is something that I can live with.

Yet again thank you guys for the input and advice.

Reactions: Like 8


----------

